# People with geldings...the Bean?



## Bertolie (21 April 2013)

First time horse owner here! Can anyone tell me what 'the bean' looks like and where it would be please?


----------



## Irishcobs (21 April 2013)

I'm not sure if this is what you mean but we had a gelding who had a smegma build up in his sheath and he had a hard 'bean' of it under the flap of skin by his ureter tube (sorry that's hard to explain where I mean). It was very difficult to remove and was making him sore so they vet had to do it. The vet called it a 'Bean'.


----------



## HBM1 (21 April 2013)

None of mine have had one yet...thankfully!


----------



## Polos Mum (21 April 2013)

In a couple of decades of gelding ownership I've never fiddled about with any of their 'bits' and never had any problems.  IMHO 'bits' fall definitely into the 'if it ain't broke don't fix it' list!


----------



## Brightbay (21 April 2013)

I've only found a bean once.  It must have been uncomfortable, and I can't see how he could have peed it out - it was about the size of a butterbean, and looked a bit like well chewed chewing gum 

You find it just inside the urethra.  The urethra in horses is quite large and you can get a little finger in there and check for bean without horse being in the least bit bothered (although it is a good idea to have built up a bit of a relationship with the horse whereby they recognise that you poking around their bits is boring rather than scary, and that it will often mean they feel less itchy/crusty as a result ).  Most horses won't dangle out for you to investigate the urethra, so your hand has to go a fair way into the sheath to find the willy 

If you google "sheath cleaning" and "Mr Hand" you will find comprehensive and entertaining instructions.


----------



## Bertolie (21 April 2013)

Reason for asking is that my gelding has what I think may be a bean, and if it is its huge! L is very good at dangling it out to let you clean his bits (infact he will do it on command!) but I haven't really checked him over the winter.  Got back to the yard yesterday after a short hack and he dropped it out so I took the opportunity to give it a check over. Just underneath the tip of the urethra he had what I thought was smegma but I couldn't remove it. Tried to have a better look but he decided enough was enough and it was gone! Had a look this morning and it appears to be a very hard, very large lump in the flap of skin beneath the urethra.  The problem is that there is no way it will come out of the opening of the flap of skin, and it is obviously causing him some discomfort when I touch it.  

Does this sound like a vet job? Was going to ring for advice but it seemed a bit trivial to warrant a call to the out of hours service.


----------



## NaeNae87 (21 April 2013)

Here is a link to the Mr Hand thing..


http://www.equusite.com/articles/health/healthSheathCleaning.shtml

Oh and there's a couple of songs about it 
if it's hanging and you see it lube your hands
If it's hanging and you see it lube your hands
If it's hanging and you see it
Grab it quick it's time to clean it
If it's hanging and you see it lube your hands.

If it's peely and it's crusty pick it off
If it's peely and it's crusty pick it off
If it's peely and it's crusty
and the smell is kind of musty
If it's peely and it's crusy pick it off

If his weenie has a beanie dig it out
If his weeny has a beanie dig it out
If his weiner has a beaner
Pull it out and he'll be cleaner
If his weenie has a beenie dig it out

Now he's happy and you know it wash your hands
Now he's happy and you know it wash your hands
It's a job that's kind of kinky
And now your hands are really stinky
But he's happy and you know it wash your hands.



&#339;THE SHEATH CLEANING SONGâ&#8364; 
Sing it to the tune of "Hello Mother, Hello Father" from camp song 


How's it hangin'? 
So much cleaner. 
Aren't you glad I 
washed your wiener? 
I'll admit it's 
kinda creepy 
that I had to stick my arm up in your pee-pee. 

It was sticky. 
It was gunky. 
It felt icky. 
It smelled funky. 
It was cruddy, 
it was crusty-- 
when you stuck it out, it creaked like it was rusty. 

After half an 
hour of toilin' 
and of squirtin' 
baby oil in, 
you're as fresh there 
as a daisy. 
Either this means I love you or else I'm crazy!!!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (21 April 2013)

Lol those are hilarious!!!!!


----------



## Perissa (21 April 2013)

I removed my geldings bean yesterday while it was the size of a lentil.  I prefer to do it more often, by that it is probably 3 to 4 times a year.  The first time removed it I was shocked to find it the size of a baked bean and was obviously uncomfortable when I removed it, it doesn't bat an eyelid removing while it is small.

I have never found a bean on my stallion.

People who say that they do not clean their geldings man parts should remember that there is no such thing as a gelding in nature so nature will not keep it how nature intended...


----------



## wipeout (21 April 2013)

My horse had one the size of a walnut (without the shell!) it didn't feel like I'd be able to get it out but with a good dollop of sheath cleaner and some easing and squashing manoeuvres I managed to get it out with my little finger, he was a bit grumpy right at the beginning but he seemed to settle, maybe he realised I wasn't going to give up!


----------



## Bertolie (21 April 2013)

This lump is probably the size of a walnut with the shell! I really can't see any way of getting it out and not sure how the vet would either.  I will ring vet tomorrow and get them out.  Feeling like a really bad owner now :-(


----------



## Bertolie (21 April 2013)

And yes, those songs are hilarious!


----------



## Archiepoo (21 April 2013)

my new horse had one the size of a peach stone when i first had him, 
my old tb had one so huge it tore through the side of the shaft and was the size of the palm of my hand!!! i rang the vet very concerned and he said its very common dont worry it will heal itself-ive never heard of anyone else having one so big before or since
 have to add i do clean my horses sheaths -these happened when they were both new to me


----------



## cptrayes (21 April 2013)

Perissa said:



			People who say that they do not clean their geldings man parts should remember that there is no such thing as a gelding in nature so nature will not keep it how nature intended...
		
Click to expand...

The majority of males will never mate. A stallion runs a harem, and assuming that roughly equal males and females are born, only one stallion will get to mate for a number of mares (around 6 I think is  normal).

I'm another who has never touched a geldings bits in over 30 years and I'm not starting now


----------



## Patterdale (21 April 2013)

I wouldn't know as I haven't looked. 

The more you fiddle, the more problems you cause. Leave well alone!


----------



## Coblover63 (21 April 2013)

This is the one that came out of the end of my boy's sheath.  I'd always assumed it was tucked up in the skin when they retract their sheath but he was already sedated for the vet to do his teeth so as he was relaxed and letting it all hang out, she gave it a quick squeeze and showed me how to eject the offending article!


----------



## Bertolie (21 April 2013)

Whatever this lump is it is much bigger than the one in the photo.  When his penis is out and I can see the opening of the urethra, just below it it looks like a small circular opening. Inside this 'opening' is a very hard, large lump.  The bit that is visable through the opening looks like black smagma but is quite hard.  If I manoeuvre the opening a bit the rest of this lump looks yellowy white.  If I gently feel the lump it extends the full width of tip of his penis - does this sound like a bean or something else.  When I try and gently feel the lump he is obviously uncomfortable.  I haven't been able to see him have a wee so don't know if its causing any problems in that department.  Will get the vet out tomorrow as I can't see this coming out of its own accord.


----------



## wipeout (21 April 2013)

Bertolie said:



			Whatever this lump is it is much bigger than the one in the photo.  When his penis is out and I can see the opening of the urethra, just below it it looks like a small circular opening. Inside this 'opening' is a very hard, large lump.  The bit that is visable through the opening looks like black smagma but is quite hard.  If I manoeuvre the opening a bit the rest of this lump looks yellowy white.  If I gently feel the lump it extends the full width of tip of his penis - does this sound like a bean or something else.  When I try and gently feel the lump he is obviously uncomfortable.  I haven't been able to see him have a wee so don't know if its causing any problems in that department.  Will get the vet out tomorrow as I can't see this coming out of its own accord.
		
Click to expand...

Defo sounds like a bean to me. Good luck with the vet. Take photos and report back after the event!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 April 2013)

The tip exposed to the air may turn black like a blackhead on a human which oxidises on exposure to air. 

I'd say get the vet if you're to happy to play around yourself. How is he with Sedalin/relaquin? You could maybe try that before calling out the vet and see if you can gently manoeuvre the skin backwards and the bean out.


----------



## doriangrey (21 April 2013)

I really don't know what to think about sheath washing.  I understand that it's totally unnatural and I've never done it to mine in the past.  If they had beans then they weren't causing any problems with urination.  I'm not sure I agree with the stallion theory either as my stallion wasn't getting 'it' that often despite running with his mare.  If I had to put forward my own theory, I'd think that washing the smegma away (which is a natural lubricant after all) could possibly cause irritation and maybe thrush which could in turn produce lots of nasty, yeasty infections resulting in a bean.  Think female douches (sorry everyone for the mental image), but that causes a whole host of problems as you are washing away the very natural secretions that keeps one healthy.  I remember at one point they were very popular (many years ago) and then the balance had to be restored by relubricating with yoghurt, sorry again and not from personal experience 

I do believe that if you wash a sheath then it gets out of kilter and more is produced and then you wash it more and it's a vicious circle.  Only my theory though


----------



## Patterdale (21 April 2013)

I totally agree Dorian


----------



## cptrayes (21 April 2013)

Patterdale said:



			I totally agree Dorian
		
Click to expand...

Me too, and baby oil is a complete  no-no - wrong acidity for the right bugs that you want in there.


----------



## ester (21 April 2013)

For those who have said they never go near their geldings bits I would strongly advise you do. If I didn't or know what it usually looked like I wouldn't have spotted the very early stages of carcinoma on the end of Frank's- smegma is carcinogenic unfortunately. I have to the attainment of spotting it before the vet did on his old gelding (who had a partial amputation but it had already spread).
Fwiw he has never had a bean - though has sometimes had smegma on his back legs which is when he has been cleaned.


----------



## doriangrey (21 April 2013)

I'm an ancient hag now (50 this year ) and I just don't remember when washing the sheath became de rigueur?  I do remember the first time I saw it and I was like   It just wasn't done when I was younger and tbh in all that time I've never seen a horse with an infection.  I'm not saying infections don't happen, but I do wonder if washing it can contribute.


----------



## ester (21 April 2013)

We never did it on any of the RS ponies when I was younger either- an none ever got any smegma down their legs so I wonder if some produce more than others/get it dirtier- F has always been good at sucking up straw for example. 

Currently I'm just pleased I was familiar with it as I have saved an old man an amputation for the time being at least.


----------



## HBM1 (21 April 2013)

Dorian..my understanding of why stallions rarely if ever get them.. Even if not covering, is that they .. How to say - pleasure themselves quite a bit - I know my boy does and he has not been used in breeding yet. He would beat hell out of any developing beans.


----------



## indie999 (21 April 2013)

If you slap on some ie udder cream it will dislodge it ie soften it, sudocreme can smart. Hydromol etc is fine as well.


----------



## doriangrey (21 April 2013)

ester said:



			For those who have said they never go near their geldings bits I would strongly advise you do. If I didn't or know what it usually looked like I wouldn't have spotted the very early stages of carcinoma on the end of Frank's- smegma is carcinogenic unfortunately. I have to the attainment of spotting it before the vet did on his old gelding (who had a partial amputation but it had already spread).
Fwiw he has never had a bean - though has sometimes had smegma on his back legs which is when he has been cleaned.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that this has been proved?  But I'm happy to be told otherwise. I've always checked for lumps and bumps especially as my stallion was grey.  What I think is that washing promotes more production of smegma/or removes a protective barrier and that could be a significant factor in infection.  Obviously any anomoly should be be checked by a vet and if the OP's horse has a painful blockage then I'd be calling a vet.


----------



## ester (21 April 2013)

Ah perhaps not, for some reason I have always taken it is a given. 

I don't think everyone should necessarily clean, but that its not a bad idea to get a bit up close and personal with it  mine was only identified by the depigmentation of 2 small areas (and one that seemed to produce more smegma/dead skin mix that 'normal' - lifting this dead skin revealed the carcinoma area underneath)


----------



## cptrayes (21 April 2013)

ester said:



			For those who have said they never go near their geldings bits I would strongly advise you do. If I didn't or know what it usually looked like I wouldn't have spotted the very early stages of carcinoma on the end of Frank's- smegma is carcinogenic unfortunately. I have to the attainment of spotting it before the vet did on his old gelding (who had a partial amputation but it had already spread).
Fwiw he has never had a bean - though has sometimes had smegma on his back legs which is when he has been cleaned.
		
Click to expand...

I look when it's available   I always watch them when they pee when I'm around, too, to make sure we've got a proper torrent coming through.

I just don't go shoving my hand up where it's not designed to go 

I've been around horses, sometimes in huge yards, for well over 30 years now and I've never, ever, known one to have an infection or any disease. I'd never seen one washed out, either, it's a relatively very new thing to think that it should be done at all, never  mind routinely.


----------



## doriangrey (21 April 2013)

HBM1 said:



			Dorian..my understanding of why stallions rarely if ever get them.. Even if not covering, is that they .. How to say - pleasure themselves quite a bit - I know my boy does and he has not been used in breeding yet. He would beat hell out of any developing beans.
		
Click to expand...

LOL!!  The tummy rub?  I know it well - again, not personally  but I've never seen it ... erm ... end if you know what I mean, so no flushing mechanism.  But wouldn't urination have the same effect it all comes out the same hose so to speak


----------



## ester (21 April 2013)

F's now disappears whenever I try to look! - I think he has had enough of having it poked and prodded 

dorian I think HBM1 meant that if one was forming it would be disloged/broken up by the actual physical affect of the bashing (its not just stallions either though!)


----------



## cptrayes (21 April 2013)

doriangrey said:



			I don't think that this has been proved?  But I'm happy to be told otherwise. I've always checked for lumps and bumps especially as my stallion was grey.  What I think is that washing promotes more production of smegma/or removes a protective barrier and that could be a significant factor in infection.  Obviously any anomoly should be be checked by a vet and if the OP's horse has a painful blockage then I'd be calling a vet.
		
Click to expand...



Cancer link is, I think, well documented in humans, with circumcized males having lower rates of penile cancer. But what age does that happen at? If we count years from puberty, then for horses to suffer from it on any regular basis, it would mean a lot of men between the ages of 15 and 35 having penile cancer and I'm not sure that's the case? I suspect if I got off my butt to do the research they would mostly be a lot older before that happened, due to long term exposure to the carcinogenic effects.

Just a guess.


----------



## HBM1 (21 April 2013)

Ester yes..that and the constant inand out usage. I am afraid my boy has no shame and merrily does it in his stable regardless of who is looking.


----------



## Bertolie (21 April 2013)

I have never shoved my hand in his sheath as he will drop it on command.  When its out and looks a bit grubby I usually give it a quick sponge down with a soft  clean baby sponge and plain water.  

Have decided to get vet out as I can't see can't see any possible way of getting this thing out.  I don't think its causing any blockage but don't see my boy peeing very often so hard to tell, but not prepared to leave it.  

Thanks for all the replies and I'm sure the great 'wash it or not' debate will continue!


----------



## dunkley (21 April 2013)

I don't do my boys routinely. My ginger boy has never been done, because I can see he doesn't have a problem, neither did my ginger pony.  My old grey, who I have had since he was four, and is now eighteen, has been 'de-beaned' probably three times in all those years.  Each time it was because I saw him struggling to pee, and not able to 'drop'.  He was squirting up onto his belly.  I use a mild, slightly warm, solution of Infacare baby bath on a very soft, small sponge.  I use this in my hand to start the softening process, and loosen some of the deep smegma inside the sheath.  This is just to make it easier, and reduce friction for when I go in to hunt the bean. The only thing I put on my hand when I go in in earnest, is a good glob of KY jelly. I very gently put my little finger in the end of the urethra, and carefully loosen the lump until it pops out.  They have generally been surprisingly large.  I do NOT 'clean the sheath' - all I do is extract the bean.  I know it is effective, because each time I have done it, the old boy has stretched out, dropped, and grunted his way through the hugest wee imaginable   I use Infacare, and KY simply because if it is safe enough to use on 'delicate' human parts, I reckon it will be safe enough to use on 'delicate' horse parts


----------



## Perissa (21 April 2013)

HBM1 said:



			Dorian..my understanding of why stallions rarely if ever get them.. Even if not covering, is that they .. How to say - pleasure themselves quite a bit - I know my boy does and he has not been used in breeding yet. He would beat hell out of any developing beans.
		
Click to expand...

My stallion does this ^^^ .  He is 10 years old and has never been used for breeding but he regularly wishfully thinks about it, sometimes several times a day!  Sometimes he just lets it hang and sort of expands and contracts it, other times doing the whole thrusting thing on the belly.  He rarely even has crusty bits.  

In the ten years I have had my gelding I have only ever seen him get one erection and it didn't last very long (I was grooming him at the time).  He has never belly rubbed that I have seen.  He hangs loose every time I groom him and his is always far crustier than my stallion unless I have just cleaned him.  I used to use baby oil but was warned off that by the vet and now only use warm water and cotton wool.


----------



## doriangrey (21 April 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Cancer link is, I think, well documented in humans, with circumcized males having lower rates of penile cancer. But what age does that happen at? If we count years from puberty, then for horses to suffer from it on any regular basis, it would mean a lot of men between the ages of 15 and 35 having penile cancer and I'm not sure that's the case? I suspect if I got off my butt to do the research they would mostly be a lot older before that happened, due to long term exposure to the carcinogenic effects.

Just a guess.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't looked into any research, but my first thoughts would be - is it smegma that is carcinogenic or whatever it is that gets caught onto it chemical-wise, like fat cells storing all sorts of poison, or even cleaning products like shower gel?  Probably another thread for another forum, and I really don't know.  No healthy, male animal was ever designed to be circumcised (I'm not anti) and was probably only (self) cleaned with water.  I don't either mean to belittle anyone that chooses to wash their horses sheath because I decided not to do it.  I was just kind of wondering - I'm not a scientist, but my husband is and sometimes some of the 'research' is very suspect.


----------



## wipeout (21 April 2013)

ester said:



			We never did it on any of the RS ponies when I was younger either- an none ever got any smegma down their legs so I wonder if some produce more than others/get it dirtier- F has always been good at sucking up straw for example.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, just like some horses have fleshier mouths than others my gelding has a particularly fleshy sheath. I tend only to intervene if he appears to be having problems weeing or if his legs become caked in grey goo. When I have had a poke around he is full of grim smelling thick gunk, I couldn't really just leave it so I use a mild sheath cleaner. It usually stays cleans for months but in hot weather it can take just days to get smelly again. The vet says he is just like that and to carry on intervening when necessary, if I didn't flies would come from a 50 mile radius!


----------



## doriangrey (21 April 2013)

dunkley said:



			I don't do my boys routinely. My ginger boy has never been done, because I can see he doesn't have a problem, neither did my ginger pony.  My old grey, who I have had since he was four, and is now eighteen, has been 'de-beaned' probably three times in all those years.  Each time it was because I saw him struggling to pee, and not able to 'drop'.  He was squirting up onto his belly.  I use a mild, slightly warm, solution of Infacare baby bath on a very soft, small sponge.  I use this in my hand to start the softening process, and loosen some of the deep smegma inside the sheath.  This is just to make it easier, and reduce friction for when I go in to hunt the bean. The only thing I put on my hand when I go in in earnest, is a good glob of KY jelly. I very gently put my little finger in the end of the urethra, and carefully loosen the lump until it pops out.  They have generally been surprisingly large.  I do NOT 'clean the sheath' - all I do is extract the bean.  I know it is effective, because each time I have done it, the old boy has stretched out, dropped, and grunted his way through the hugest wee imaginable   I use Infacare, and KY simply because if it is safe enough to use on 'delicate' human parts, I reckon it will be safe enough to use on 'delicate' horse parts 

Click to expand...

That sounds very effective - maybe some horses are susceptible? There is nothing worse than wanting a huge pee


----------



## HBM1 (21 April 2013)

Perissa.. I have never seen my geldings do it either.


----------



## ester (21 April 2013)

just mine belly bashing then


----------



## Serephin (21 April 2013)

Weirdly enough I tackled 'the bean' today after giving my horse's willy a quick rinse with a sponge and plain water.

He had two very large beans up there. Luckily my gelding has no qualms about me messing about with his bits, in fact quite the opposite! 

There is a pocket just either side and underneath the urethra where smegma builds up. I gently squeezed to dislodge the beans, had to be quite firm as they were quite large. If your gelding is fine with you handling him you should be able to do it yourself, but it might be wise to watch a vet do it first. 

The last time I went bean hunting was two years ago, so I must make a mental note to do it more often before they get too big.


----------



## Bertolie (21 April 2013)

This bean is approximately 1.5" in diameter - god knows how long its been there but I do check my boys bits quite often!  We did a bit of lubricating and some gentle squeezing but it wasn't budging.


----------



## Serephin (21 April 2013)

You might have to get a bit more firm with it, luckily my boy is pretty unfased so I can rummage about a bit.


----------



## Lego (21 April 2013)

I used to be firmly in the no way am I fiddling with his bits camp, and none of my previous gelding ever needed anything doing, but my current cob had filthy back legs when I picked him up so as soon as it was safe, I tried washing it off. Took me a few goes for him to put up with rummaging, but found a butter bean-sized bean, and he looked much happier once gone! 

He now hangs down when he wants it cleaning  I try to leave alone as much as possible to prevent disrupting natural 'flora' too much, but if it's looking crusty, or he has marks on his back legs, in I go... Like the others, I always watch him wee when I can to check flow, and check for a bean whenever he's hanging loose or I'm cleaning. Haven't had a bean since, and needing to wash less often now - I just make sure I do a proper job whenever I do it. I go for tiny sponge, warm water with a drop of baby shampoo and a drop of baby oil to get rid of gunk, then just warm water and sponge to rinse, finished by a dab of KY...then washing my hands for the next hour trying to get rid of the smell!


----------



## Kobi's Mum (22 November 2014)

Yes...should clarify the bean is found beneath the urethral orifice not in the urethra itself...in a pocket called the diverticulum...I too until today was confused having read on the subject, thinking they were telling me to stick my finger into the urethral orifice...am sure my darling would not have appreciated THAT !!...washed my boy today (and I am fairly regular with cleaning his willy of any gunky bits) and to my surprise found a very large hard formation under the urethral orifice...black externally...and on picking away a grey colour underneath...managed to pick probably a 1/4 of it away until he got antsy (he is a very patient boy)...so then left it alone...am sending hubbie to supermarket tomoz to get some KY jelly (I told him to tell the cashier it is for our horse..am sure she will believe him ;-)...I have to work, that is my excuse.....will squirt it around offending bean liberally and pray for it to soften and then try to squeeze it out over next few days...might even take a piccie if anyone interested...as I am a nurse, I thought perhaps some Xylocaine jelly (syringe type used for human male catheterisations) may also come in handy to anaesthetise the part to facilitate more effective removal...will give that a go too...may negate having to call the vet in...cheers...Pat


----------



## ozpoz (22 November 2014)

I'm another who has never done the sheath cleaning thing, in 45 odd years of horse owning. 

I seem to remember a product came out, was heavily advertised, and then sheath cleaning became the norm ( but not for me).

 I check my geldings when they pee, for colour and quantity and would get the vet if I saw signs of any discomfort.


----------



## Penny Less (22 November 2014)

http://www.penbodevets.co.uk/downloads/Sheath care for geldings.pdf

This may help, some rather graphic pics


----------



## Red-1 (22 November 2014)

ester said:



			just mine belly bashing then  

Click to expand...

No, Jay man has his morning manly moment, slapping and doey eyes, and he is a gelding. 

His is very dry though, and has Quavers, not wet goo. 

My OH is going faintly green at this thread!


----------



## Scatterbrain (22 November 2014)

Had my first experience of finding and removing a bean a few days ago. Noticed my elderly gelding was spraying squint in several directions whilst peeing, so decided to investigate. Sure enough, after a bit of manipulation, out popped a creamy coloured hard lump of smegma which did indeed look like a butter bean.


----------



## Jericho (30 September 2015)

Sorry to resurrect old thread but think I may need to tackle this issue soon as black gunk appearing on legs and spraying when weeing. 

My question is how do you get them to keep their penis out so you can get to the bean. My lad pulls his in the moment I go towards it!!


----------



## Annagain (30 September 2015)

I have to clean my boy's sheath regularly as he has melanomas. Unfortunately he will not allow me to do it- he tries to take my head off! 

I therefore sedate him. Oral sedation with Sedalin is fine for him and ACP has the added benefit of making everything relaxed so it all drops out naturally. If you are struggling, I wouldn't hesitate to get a tube from your vet. 

In terms of the actual cleaning just use warm water with a splash of liquid paraffin in it. Anything else will interfere with the ph balance in there and cause more problems.


----------



## Equi (30 September 2015)

I think it's easier doing it when it's up. Gives you something to brace against lol


----------

